# How many do you think?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So, I was wondering how many babies Nd what sex y'all think the babies are gunna be? I'm starting to think either one girl and a big boy, three girls, or two boys. 
Her first kidding: she had twin doelings

























Now, this is her yesterday, were guessing 3-4 weeks out still.


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, emilieanne understand I am only a 2 yr goat owner and this year will be our second batch of kids. If that was my doe, I would put my sleeping bag, beverages and lambing/kidding box on notice. I can't see 3-4 weeks. I'm going to call it about a week maybe less. I am sure there are going to be replies and will be very intersted to see what the experience goatie owners guess.

Good luck though be interesting to see the outcome of this little girl. onder:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I see triplets , lol But in some pictures twins 
She is adorable though , live those ears !
Good luck with her


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys 

I'm interested to see her babies as well.... 
These were the twin doelings from last year ...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

utahgal said:


> Hi, emilieanne understand I am only a 2 yr goat owner and this year will be our second batch of kids. If that was my doe, I would put my sleeping bag, beverages and lambing/kidding box on notice. I can't see 3-4 weeks. I'm going to call it about a week maybe less. I am sure there are going to be replies and will be very intersted to see what the experience goatie owners guess.
> 
> Good luck though be interesting to see the outcome of this little girl. onder:


Don't worry about being new it's all good! 
We only think that because she hasn't started caving as much yet. Haha


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

If she's got 4 weeks until due date, I'd say trips.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Marty1876 said:


> If she's got 4 weeks until due date, I'd say trips.


Trip does?;D


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well guys, went to check on her today! 

GUESS WHAT! 

She had her first fake labor for this kidding. 
Her hooha was so open, I could stick my finger in there (I didn't! Lol ) and she wouldn't even know. 
Could that tell you anything on timing?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your a trip girl


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Your a trip girl


Haah thanks 
Could it tell anything with timing?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I dont know honey , somebody will chime in soon im sure 
Good luck , I say trips possibly  All does too


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I dont know honey , somebody will chime in soon im sure
> Good luck , I say trips possibly  All does too


Thanks!! 
The place I keep her at, the guy made me a five cent bet. He said a doe and a buck. I said 3 does


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think twins, one of each and in 2-3 weeks time 

Being relaxed and "open" is normal in the last month of pregnancy, I have 2 due in 24 days and both will be open at different times.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

liz said:


> I think twins, one of each and in 2-3 weeks time
> 
> Being relaxed and "open" is normal in the last month of pregnancy, I have 2 due in 24 days and both will be open at different times.


Ok cool! 
She's probably gunna kid while I'm at state fair!-_- ( waaaah! Lol 
She was like out of it though and let me get the dirt off her face, she never does that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I say you and I will win , trips and all does 
You can keep the five cents though , lolol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I say you and I will win , trips and all does
> You can keep the five cents though , lolol


Haha ok 
It's only 5 cents because this guy is awesome. 
I keep my 2 goats there, help him out like work there for free, and he pays for feed and everything, I even get the money from the babies and I only have to pay him a penny a year


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , sounds like a good deal


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , sounds like a good deal


Haha thanks


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I say sometime between tomorrow and 4 weeks. In the other picture her udder didn't look all that big but she could surprise us all.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

crocee said:


> I say sometime between tomorrow and 4 weeks. In the other picture her udder didn't look all that big but she could surprise us all.


Yeah. It not that big at all. 
It is all floppy too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I went to see her today.

I felt two babies on the verrrry side, hard as a rock! Lol









Up there^^^ and 
Down here vvv









Could there be one closer to the inside that I didn't feel?;D


----------

